

Ask HN: Product Recommendations from the HN Community? - crabasa

My family and I moved into a new house recently and are slowly renovating it. We are currently in the market for a new dishwasher, and it occurred to me that I had no idea how to go about researching this purchase. If this was a television, computer or car, I would be fine. But doing a search on Google provided some odd results:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=best+dishwasher<p>Consumer Reports is #1, an obviously spammy website is #2 and a Harvard Law blog post (WAT?) is #3. At this point I wished to myself that I could simply ask the HN community what dishwashers they recommend. I might even be willing to pay to have this kind of question answered by this community.<p>What do you all think?
======
evanjacobs
I believe that this is the kind of open-ended question that Yabbly is designed
to solve. [http://www.yabbly.com](http://www.yabbly.com)

~~~
crabasa
Perhaps, but I'm less interested with _functionality_ and more interested in
_community_. This is kind of like my current problem with Yelp: I can't trust
the ratings in certain neighborhoods in Seattle because they are dominated by
college kids whose tastes I don't share.

